# Snow



## Lordbeezer (Mar 12, 2018)

Was getting ready to fuss about snow in wake forest nc area until weather came on tv..northeast is getting a lot more than here..so wouldn't feel right about it..but not supposed to snow or be cold in March here..flowers blooming all over..trees too.oh well..can't mess with Mother Nature


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 12, 2018)

That is not snow , that is a nuisance dusting ! I believe Upstate NY at the property got 6 ft over the last 2 weeks . I need to get up there and open camp , maybe in August the way we are going .


----------



## 81husky (Mar 12, 2018)

I have 40" on the ground, so I don't feel too bad for you. Not looking forward to mud season.


----------



## cg285 (Mar 12, 2018)

snow is great. stay there and enjoy it


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 12, 2018)

No mosquitoes!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 12, 2018)

Snow??? What is that?


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 12, 2018)

I hear ya..people can't drive here in rain much less slush..no milk.water .bread in stores.be gone tomorrow .i know this nothing compared to y'all up north..I lived in Charles Town w.v.for three winters..that was snow..be in the sixtys here Friday


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2018)

It's going to get here after midnight tonight. Supposed to drop 2-5 inches more.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 12, 2018)

That's better than local weather says y'all gonna get.they saying New England area gonna get 8-14" .hope your weather people are correct.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 14, 2018)

We got close to 2 ft. last weekend, nearly all melted by yesterday. Snowing heavily now and forecast to continue into the weekend.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 14, 2018)

3 inches max here, much less tan predicted.  Part of the state got 22+ inches.

 "Billy G"


----------



## PMartin (Mar 14, 2018)

We've been pretty quiet here since that foot or so that we got a week ago. Looking forward to it being gone. 40° here today with plenty of sunshine, it's going fast.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2018)

Snow?  Snyes!


----------



## TomS (Mar 14, 2018)

MrWhoopee said:


> We got close to 2 ft. last weekend, nearly all melted by yesterday. Snowing heavily now and forecast to continue into the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like snow in your area for another week, or more.  Been wanting to get over to Reno, I live in Redding, but that will have to wait until the roads are clear.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 15, 2018)

I was actually surprised to see snowflakes drifting around in the air during the last storm. Of course nothing stuck.

I can drive up the mountains just a few miles away if I want to play in the white stuff. It's all gone now, and the trees are budding like crazy. Spring's here!


----------



## Cobra (Mar 15, 2018)

Came home from Thailand a week ago to bare deck and clear front yard.  Yay!
Deck now has 2 1/2 feet on it.  Got to love spring in the Maritimes!


----------



## fernballan (Mar 17, 2018)

View from my balcony,I live half a floor up


----------



## Bill W. (Mar 17, 2018)

Bill Gruby said:


> 3 inches max here, much less tan predicted.  Part of the state got 22+ inches.
> 
> "Billy G"


Billy G... I assume you meant "much less than predicted" but "tan" works too...


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks like y'all up in the northeast got hit again with the white stuff..


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 23, 2018)

EEEYUP, got a whole 1 inch this time.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 23, 2018)

it feels like winter in spring.  These nor easters have been hitting us over and over, but they are gone quickly. I miss the snow of my childhood, when we have regular dumpings, and most years the snow stayed for a long period.  We've probably had about 30 inches total this year. maybe a little more.  8 inches at a time.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 23, 2018)

It snowed here this morning, just enough to see on the ground. Pretty unusual for this time of year.  Went away pretty fast, but we did tie a record low high temperature for the day, 46° F.  Should be in the low 60's


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 24, 2018)

Damn Guys, why do you put up with that stuff? The older I get the further South I want to go. Life is so much better without snow.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 24, 2018)

randyjaco said:


> Damn Guys, why do you put up with that stuff? The older I get the further South I want to go. Life is so much better without snow.


not to me. I like it. There are a lot of things you can enjoy in snow.  Also sometimes its a good excuse to be in the shop.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 24, 2018)

I love snow when it's here today.gone tomorrow..


----------



## tweinke (Mar 24, 2018)

Just got about 10" of wet sticky fun here in southern Minnesota.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 24, 2018)

It's not supposed to be snowing here in late March but it is..it won't amount to anything. I'm ready for spring.summer and 100 degrees.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 24, 2018)

Hay I like seeing snow. In your pictures that is as long as it stays up north.   But 78deg sure felt good today, be in the low 80's tomorrow.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 24, 2018)

I bet it felt real good..70-80 would be nice..it's coming everywhere soon..


----------



## RandyM (Mar 25, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> not to me. I like it. There are a lot of things you can enjoy in snow.  Also sometimes *its a good excuse to be in the shop.*


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 25, 2018)

Why would you need an excuse to be in the shop ???

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Mar 25, 2018)

Bill Gruby said:


> Why would you need an excuse to be in the shop ???
> 
> "Billy G"



It lends comfort, peace of mind, well being, and general over all happiness. By nature we need our own reassurances whether warranted or not. It is a constant struggle with priorities. But, I do you see your point, it needs to be my top priority.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 25, 2018)

Usually an excuse is something needed to get out of doing something.  But I see your point.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Old Mud (Mar 31, 2018)

Snow ??? my ears were ringing. Where i park my sled,  Now this is Snow


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 2, 2018)

April 2  --- somebody forget to shut the snow valve. Gonna get 6 more inches Yikes.

 "Billy G"


----------

